
Running a Ganeti Cluster on Guix - rekado
https://guix.gnu.org/blog/2020/running-a-ganeti-cluster-on-guix/
======
snicker7
From the article:

"The declarative nature of Guix maps well to Ganetis OS API. OS variants can
be composed and inherit from each other, something that is not easily achieved
with traditional configuration management tools"

